# It's a keeper



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*keeper*

Wow!! Stunning! Yes , definitely a keeper.

Bump: Wow!! Stunning! Yes , definitely a keeper.


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks, Rick.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

That is the kind of picture you take to Walmart photo center and get it put on a 16"x20" paper and frame it and put it over your tank on the wall.


----------



## bmo (Jun 11, 2014)

oooo, very nice photo!


----------



## zeek21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Really nice shot


----------



## photoman (Mar 28, 2010)

Never admit it was an accident!!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful fish and picture.


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks so much. While I do admit it was a lucky shot I also have to admit that photography is my other hobby that I take quite seriously.


----------



## Mojo31 (Dec 6, 2011)

Great image!


----------



## navarro1950 (Jul 25, 2014)

Is that the true name of those Gouramis and how many can be kept together ? Also can they be kept with Discus ? Really great picture .


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

photoman said:


> Never admit it was an accident!!



Haha exactly what I was thinking lol! Great shot man! And really pretty fish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwei (Mar 31, 2013)

woo, nice shot! I like the DOF you got going there! What's your setup (camera and lens) and did you edit the photo?


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks. I used a Canon 7D, handheld, with a 100mm macro lens, 1/45 at F 4.0, ISO 400. RAW format, so yes I did have to process it. The usual, crop, contrast, unsharp mask, etc. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i cant believe this species can be this beautiful


----------



## typically (Dec 29, 2006)

very nice shot, the color is gorgeous.


----------

